# was soll diese meldung bei edonkey ?



## nils11 (12. März 2002)

hallo allerseits,

bei mir kommt in letzter zeit bei edonkey immer die meldung:

"Corruption foundt in blablabla.exe at 16."

blablabla.exe steht dabei für die datei, die ich gerade runterlade  .

weiß jemand, was diese meldung soll ???


----------



## nils11 (17. März 2002)

*menno...*

och menno, weiß denn niemand, was diese meldung soll  ???


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. März 2002)

"Corruption foundt in blablabla.exe at 16." 
bedeutet das die File teilweise fehlerhaft ist, am besten neu runterladen, oder gucken od sie selbst mit den helern läuft.


----------



## nils11 (18. März 2002)

*mist...*

mist, da saugt man sich mit isdn 497 mb, und dann könnte die datei kaputt sein  .

naja, trotzdem danke für die antwort.


----------



## nexus (18. März 2002)

Nein, du kannst einfach weiter runterladen. Ich zitiere mal aus der Edonkey-FAQ:


> Was bedeutet "Corruption found in "Filename" at part X"?
> 
> Diesen Hinweis kann man grundsätzlich ignorieren. Er dient nur zur Information.
> Ein Teilsegment der Datei wurde fehlerhaft runtergeladen. Der Clients lädt dieses Stückchen automatisch nochmal. Am Ende hat man dann eine fehlerfreie Datei.


Das Problem tritt dann auf, wenn man gerade ein 9 MB großes File von jemand runterläd, und der dann offline geht. Dann muss edonkey das halt noch mal runterladen. 
Aber am Ende hast du dann schon eine fehlerfreie Datei. 

MFG

  nexus


----------



## nils11 (19. März 2002)

*achso...*

achso, na dann ist ja alles in ordnung  .


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

WAAAAAAAS, mit isdn 479mb, ich hoffe du hast ne flat!!!


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*nö...*

nö, hab keine flat. t-online surftime 60.

normal würde ich damit auf etwa 120 €/monat kommen. aber mein vater arbeitet bei der telekom, und deswegen isses alles n bisschen billiger  .


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

alles klar


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*hä...*

wieso, glaubst du mir nicht %) ???


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

ich glaub dir !!!!!!!!!
des is halt cool so en vadder zu ham!


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*tja...*

jo. aber ganz umsonst isses ja trotzdem nicht.


----------

